# Tasty accident.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So anyway I lost a bunch of food I had in the freezer and decided that 5 pounds of catfish needed some Cajun style love before it got to slimy.

Something went amiss and the fish kept falling apart so I mixed the cooked
meat into your standard buttermilk/beer hush puppy batter and made catfish poppers.

I can't move..I ate most of it.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> So anyway I lost a bunch of food I had in the freezer and decided that 5 pounds of catfish needed some Cajun style love before it got to slimy.
> 
> Something went amiss and the fish kept falling apart so I mixed the cooked
> meat into your standard buttermilk/beer hush puppy batter and made catfish poppers.
> ...


Boing! Jealous !


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What is your recipe?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah bro. Please tell me you remember how you did it. That sounds awesome and I keep a steady supply of catfish on hand.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds so good.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Magus you should have exploded an hour ago. LMAO


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

flake your fish and add eggs, seasonings, chopped onions, garlic and bread crumbs. mix. if dry add beer or other liquid and mix. roll in balls or make into patties. any fish will do it is the seasoning that makes it. if you can get it, add some crab boil to the mix. I use Zatarain's. if anyone wants some and can't get it, PM me and if you pay shipping I will let you know how much it costs. this stuff works great for boiling any seafood.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

3 Lb[?]there about's catfish.
breaded and fried in cheapo corn oil.they started falling apart so maybe boil and flake?
1/2 of a yellow onion,2 green onions, tops and all.diced to death.
2 brown eggs.
1/3 of a flat Rolling rock ale.
three tuna cans of white meal.
dash of almond flour.
added water to thin it a bit.
dash of Italian seasonings.
dash of garlic powder.
dash of red pepper.
mixed it all up in a 1/2 gallon bowl.
made nuggets.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Gotta love all the fun recipes that call for flat beer.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Magus said:


> 3 Lb[?]
> three tuna cans of white meal.
> .


5 ounce or 6 ounce?

I wonder what your other measuring cups are made from? When I was a kid we had some irregular kitchen tools as well.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Not sure.regular sized.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Grimm said:


> Gotta love all the fun recipes that call for flat beer.


Beer cornbread.
Half a quart of Iron city or Milwaukee's best, FLAT.
3 Brown eggs.
4 cups of white grist corn meal.
1/2 cup Martha white self rising.
3 wild onions.minced.
Stove bake ten minutes in a black iron skillet at max heat soaked in bacon fat for ten minutes,
flip and repeat.

Serve with beans and buttermilk.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds a bit like crab cakes. I'm going to have to try it.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my catfish thawing now. May just shoot down to the pond tomorrow and pull out a few fresh ones to replace the ones I'm eating. The wife's granddaddy keeps a nicely stocked pond. It's not fishing when you go there. It's catching. It's almost unfair but its fed my tail in more than one financial bind.


----------

